# Lenovo ThinkPad L460 oder T460 + Upgradeauskunft



## IGladiatorX (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche und mittlerweile bei Lenovo hängengeblieben und mich etwas eingelesen über deren Businessmodelle.  

Über campuspoint und deren Studentenangebot liegen derzeit in meinem Budget das L460 und das T460. Allerdings wenn man sich 100€ mehr sparen kann desto besser.
Ich habe vor allem gelesen das es Unterschiede bei den Beiden in der Garantie gibt. Sprich L460 nur 12 Monate und T460 36 Monate. Wo liegen den genau noch die Unterschiede außer Gewicht und beleutete Tastatur? Ist die Verarbeitungsqualität denn deutlich besser? 
Durch die Upgradeoptionen bei campuspoint könnte ich zu mindestens die Garantie beim L460 aufbohren. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch Fragen zum späteren upgraden. Akkuwechsel ist klar wird entweder direkt der bessere mitbestellt oder später gemacht. Aber wie ist das bei der SSD? Die sind ja alle ohne Windows. Wenn ich mir nen günstigen Win7 Key hole und später von ner 256GB auf z.B. 512GB aufrüsten möchte, auf was muss ich da achten? Würde ja evtl. auch Sinn machen das schon direkt beim bestellen selbst zu machen, allerdings würden dadurch wieder die Kosten steigen.

Es würde mich freuen wenn jemand von Euch da Erfahrung mitbringt bzw. die Modelle selbst kennt und Eindrücke teilen würde.

LG
Max


----------



## flotus1 (3. Mai 2016)

Unterschiede sind vorhanden und rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nach auch den Aufpreis von 150€ für das Basismodell wenn man es sich leisten kann

Garantiedauer und Tastaturbeleuchtung hast du ja schon festgestellt. Dann wären da noch hochwertigere Materialien (Magnesium vs. Kunststoff), geringeres Gewicht, 2 Akkus (interner 3-Zeller+externer Akku, hot-swap fähig). Und nicht zu vergessen der höhere Wiederverkaufswert. Die L-Serie ist was das angeht deutlich weniger gefragt.

Für das Upgrade der SSD musst du im Grunde genommen auf gar nichts achten. Mit ein wenig Sorgfalt, Fingerspitzengefühl und dem passenden hardware maintenance manual (z.B. http://www.ok1.de/thinkpad/HMM/t460_hmm_en_sp40k04896.pdf) kein Problem.

Edit: Gebrauchte Thinkpads sind übrigens immer eine gute Alternative
Lenovo Thinkpad T44 s | FullHD 192 x1 | 512GB SSD | 12GB RAM | CoreI5-42  U | eBay


----------



## IGladiatorX (3. Mai 2016)

Ich meinte das mit dem SSD Upgrade eher bezogen auf die Win Lizenz. Ich kann ja mit dem Win7 Key direkt Win10 installieren ohne das umständliche upgraden aus Win7 heraus aber wäre das dann wenn ich später die SSD tausche?!


----------



## flotus1 (3. Mai 2016)

Da muss ich passen, verstehe die Frage nicht. Vielleicht jemand anderes?


----------



## Jimiblu (3. Mai 2016)

falls du auf die Hardwarebindung anspielst: die wird doch mit so ner 'ID' vom mainboard verknüpft (iirc).
sollte also kein problem sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IGladiatorX (3. Mai 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> falls du auf die Hardwarebindung anspielst: die wird doch mit so ner 'ID' vom mainboard verknüpft (iirc).
> sollte also kein problem sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk



Ja unter anderem und wie ich dann auch wieder Win10 auf die neue Platte bekomme habe ja nur nen "alten" Win7 Key??


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Mai 2016)

Laut Microsoft website solltest du einfach Windows 10 installieren können, zb. per ISO. 
Den Key brauchst du dann nicht mehr, weil diese win10 version ja eh an dein Gerät gebunden ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
Windows 10 aktiviert sich dann quasi 'selbstständig' nach Neuinstallation (egal ob neue Festplatte/SSD).

So in etwa steht es auf der Microsoft seite

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IGladiatorX (6. Mai 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Laut Microsoft website solltest du einfach Windows 10 installieren können, zb. per ISO.
> Den Key brauchst du dann nicht mehr, weil diese win10 version ja eh an dein Gerät gebunden ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
> Windows 10 aktiviert sich dann quasi 'selbstständig' nach Neuinstallation (egal ob neue Festplatte/SSD).
> 
> ...



Ja genau das meinte ich. Danke!


----------

